# Mirage Miii



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I have often heard mention that the MIII might have been a production over-run, or remaindered stock from Bell & Ross. Well after a bit of digging around, I found this:










_Image link to the image owners site, as per the copyright text._

Well, this image may throw some light on the matter, or not as the case may be. This seems to be nearly a double of the MIII, but with low crown protection and a domed acrylic crystal. It is listed at $1290 pre-owned, so not cheap.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Not as good as the Mirage 111, and far too expensive.

Just demonstrates what incredibly good value for money O & W's are.

The M111 has a sapphire too!!!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

love bell and ross,but now i can see what you mean by cheap O&W...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It shows only how much you pay the brand.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

dammed red X









Who bought Griffs' anyway. I was too late.

I hope it was Alex, then I'll get another crack at it in a few weeks


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I saw on another site that sells O&W that they had some more MKIIIs but they had batons on the dial instead of numerals. They said it was a new batch. Anyone know if this is true?

I was gutted I missed Griff's one too.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll find out Tim,


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy

maybe I missed it - but did you find out if there was a new batch of Mirage III's ?

Nin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have ordered some and they will be here soon.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

adrian said:


> It shows only how much you pay the brand.


 thanks for the finger...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> thanks for the finger...


Im sure Adrian wasnt directing that at you Iloper but rather Bell and Ross who are marketing the same watch as the O+W but with a massive hike in price...Thats what quite rightly made him angry..


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> I have ordered some and they will be here soon.


Oh no! I'll have to mortgage the cat. And I don't even have a cat.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

That picture is of a Sinn 103 variant badged as Bell & Ross. I have owned a 103 and now own a Mirage 3 and the quality is not the same. This is where the O&W cases came from:










At Â£435 plus postage, the cost represents a better deal in my opinion.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have ordered some and they will be here soon.


How many did you order Roy?







Might have to put my name down for one of those











Justin said:


> That picture is of a Sinn 103 variant badged as Bell & Ross. I have owned a 103 and now own a Mirage 3 and the quality is not the same.
> 
> At Â£435 plus postage, the cost represents a better deal in my opinion.


Justin, can you clarify please? Is it the Sinn that is better qualitywise than the O&W or visa versa....and which is the better deal...the O&W, Sinn or Bell & Ross
















Thanks

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think he means the O&W at Â£435 is the better deal?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I think he means the O&W at Â£435 is the better deal?


 But Roy's are Â£495 aren't they?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

probably? don't know but the Sinn and the B&R will be way higher, over a 1K?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Can anybody clarify if the cases etc on the O&W are the same as the Sinn, B&R?

I was going to buy a Sinn 103 which looks very similar but has screw down pushers, Sinn bracelet etc and I thought very good value for Â£695.

The thing that put me off was the display back, don't like them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Justin said:


> That picture is of a Sinn 103 variant badged as Bell & Ross. I have owned a 103 and now own a Mirage 3 and the quality is not the same. This is where the O&W cases came from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin

What is the difference in quality between the 103 & Mirage 3?

The watch you pictured is one of Helmut Sinns chronosports isn't it?

Are the O&W's old Sinn cases as the new ones feature screw down pushers?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Justin said:


> That picture is of a Sinn 103 variant badged as Bell & Ross. I have owned a 103 and now own a Mirage 3 and the quality is not the same. This is where the O&W cases came from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










.....................please qualify this!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm still not sure where this thread is going...









What is considered better quality than what, and on what basis???


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

George

I've no idea as Justin won't clarify his statement.

Sinn don't make the model like the mirage now, as I said the Sinns have screwed down pushers.

I am of the opinion that the O&W's could be using the old defunct Sinn cases, lets face it the dial is virtually a carbon copy of the Sinn also.

But I don't know and nor it seems does anyone else.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sinful....!!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry for any confusion caused, got called away from work.

Firstly, let me make the point that if you intend to buy O&W, buy from Roy. His service really is first class and when buying from a manufacturer that has no high street presence you may need the help of a quality dealer such as Roy.

Regarding the quality, IN MY OPINION, the Sinn watch I owned was in a different league. The case was manufactured by SUG and of a very high quality. Both the crystal and display back were domed sapphire. The bracelet was very good quality with screw links and a good solid clasp, but the end links were sadly not solid. The superluminova application on the dial and hands was as good as my Omega Seamaster Professional and was very bright after dark. All in all the watch was very good value for money. The reason I sold it on was the ammount of polished steel and the height on the wrist. It was not a subtle watch.

The Mirage III, IN MY OPINION, is a good solid watch but the little things that add up to make a really fine watch are just not there, but that doesn't mean I am disappointed with my purchase as I still own it and intend it to be a 'keeper'. The case height is lower and the polished finish is only on the sides so it doesn't shout out 'LOOK AT ME' as the Sinn used to. I wear the watch everyday which in my mind means I bought the watch I want.

Regarding Chronosport watches, of all the parts bins where the Mirage III cases could have come from, theirs looks the most likely. That is why I believe them to represent better value for money and if I was to look for another sports 7750, I would look there.

The problem with buying watches from the internet, as we all seem to do, is that you can never touch the watch first and decide before you buy whether you like it fully or not. A lot of the time it is a bit of a gamble and that is why you see a lot of 'hardly worn' watches for sale on forum sales corners.

Let me finally say, if you're prepared to take that gamble then take it with Roy as he can put the odds back in your favour with his excellent service.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Justin said:


> The Mirage III, IN MY OPINION, is a good solid watch but the little things that add up to make a really fine watch are just not there,










.....................I can't agree with that.............the watch is quality and superbly engineered


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Justin said:


> The Mirage III, IN MY OPINION, is a good solid watch but the little things that add up to make a really fine watch are just not there...


 Some of the reasons I like the M3 are because of the 7750. I know many other watches use it, but the 7750 in the M3 seems to be pretty well sorted. And I know many will say that its just a "bog standard" 7750, but I have owned a couple of 7750's now, and the one in the M3 seems to me better sorted: better accuracy and less positional variation and a smoother wind. Now I could put this down to

Mr Wajs during his assembly work, or I could put it down to Roy's attention to detail and any tweaking he does during preparation for sale. But in either event, the 7750 in the M3 is pretty well sorted out before you get it.

For me, the O&W M3 does precisely what is says on the tin: it does not promise anything you don't actually get, and it has no pretensions to be anything it is not, which is a solid and reliable workhorse chronograph, priced exactly where a workmanlike 7750 based timekeeper should be (arguably on the cheap side).

There are many 7750 watches out there and some of them may be worth paying that bit extra for. However just on value for money, I can't see the O&W being bettered.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> There are many 7750 watches out there and some of them may be worth paying that bit extra for. However just on value for money, I can't see the O&W being bettered


RLT 8 anyone?


----------

